# WANTED - Columbia PEDAL circa 1890



## corbettclassics (Jan 1, 2014)

Does anyone have one of these pedals their willing to part with?

It's off my 1894 Columbia - ( but may have been used earlier or later )

Thank you,
Bill
corbettclassics@me.com


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 1, 2014)

Do you have any 1893/4 Columbia parts to trade? I need brake parts, a seat and seat post, a chain and a front wheel.


----------



## corbettclassics (Jan 1, 2014)

fat tire trader said:


> Do you have any 1893/4 Columbia parts to trade? I need brake parts, a seat and seat post, a chain and a front wheel.




I have the seat that came off the bike.  Might have a chain that would work but not sure.  I know of a 28 spoke front wood rim if you need that too.  The 28 spoke
seem to be hard to find.  I can buy it though and use it for trade.  I've seen pics and it has a very slight bend in it as most do.  Easy fix though.  Mine are a match
pair so I never got it.  But it's available to me should I need it.  

What Model # do you have?

Bill
corbettclassics@me.com


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 1, 2014)

I'll check the model number tomorrow and pull out my extra pedals. I don't remember if I have complete extra pedals or just parts. I also have an extra crank set that has one pedal hole instead of two. Here's my bike.


----------



## corbettclassics (Jan 1, 2014)

fat tire trader said:


> I'll check the model number tomorrow and pull out my extra pedals. I don't remember if I have complete extra pedals or just parts. I also have an extra crank set that has one pedal hole instead of two. Here's my bike.View attachment 130176




Looks like a model 32 possibly.


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 1, 2014)

Yes, If I remember correctly it is a 32. I'll see it tomorrow.


----------



## willswares1220 (Jan 2, 2014)

fat tire trader,

If you ever change your mind about restoring that model#32, I'm in need of ( the handlebars only ) for my complete model 32 and would be interested in buying them from you if they are the original type from that frame style.

Thanks, willswares


----------



## corbettclassics (Jan 2, 2014)

willswares1220 said:


> fat tire trader,
> 
> If you ever change your mind about restoring that model#32, I'm in need of ( the handlebars only ) for my complete model 32 and would be interested in buying them from you.
> 
> Thanks, willswares




What handlebars do you have?  The turned down ones maybe?  I'm looking for a set that are turned down.


----------



## willswares1220 (Jan 2, 2014)

My model #32 didn't have bars on it when I found it. The only thing that was missing. 

Are the turned down bars more original to that type of 32 frame? 

Like the ones on that frame with seat that sold on ebay recently, rather than the ones that are on fat tire traders frame?


----------



## corbettclassics (Jan 2, 2014)

willswares1220 said:


> My model #32 didn't have bars on it when I found it. The only thing that was missing.
> 
> Are the turned down bars more original to that type of 32 frame?
> 
> Like the ones on that frame with seat that sold on ebay recently, rather than the ones that are on fat tire traders frame?




They came both ways depending how you wanted the bike.  If you have the catalogue for that year, you'll see how they represent
the two styles.  Upwards with a brake and usually downwards as the Road Racer model - no brake hardware.

Mine is a Model #37 - 1894 Semi Racer and has the straight back track bars. I wanted some dropped ones so, thought to ask if you had a spare set.

Here's a pic of the Model 37 - starting restoration any day/week…


----------



## willswares1220 (Jan 2, 2014)

corbettclassics,

Thanks for that information! I could probably go either way and it would be acceptable.

Your model # 37 would have looked great with those swept down bars on that bike I just mentioned, that sold on ebay recently.

You could always check on the "The Wheelmen" forum. They collect and sell the real early stuff prior to 1900 most of the time.


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 3, 2014)

My bike is a model 32. I don't want to sell or trade my bar. I have not had a chance to get to my extra pedals yet. I will on Sunday. I have extra cranks also...


----------



## willswares1220 (Jan 3, 2014)

fat tire trader,

Not a problem! It doesn't hurt to ask....

Thanks, willswares


----------



## corbettclassics (Jan 6, 2014)

Still looking forward to seeing the pedal Fat Tire Trader when you have a chance.

Cheers


----------



## corbettclassics (Jan 11, 2014)

Fat Tire trader - still waiting to see the pedal.  Looks to me on the pic you
provided that your bike has the wrong pedals for that year.

Thank you


----------



## corbettclassics (Oct 28, 2014)

*Pedal*

Still looking for a pedal...


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Dec 24, 2014)

Pmd you


----------

